# Kentucky Opener Got To See This



## hunter nathan (Sep 11, 2008)

This Is A Nice Deer From Opening Morning In Kentucky That A Buddy Of Mine Killed I Had To Show Yall


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Ky. monster for sure.I bet your buddy is still GRINNING.He sould be


----------



## JasonF (Sep 11, 2008)

Fine buck!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2008)

WOW!!!

Congrats to the hunter that took that beast!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wowza!!!!


----------



## BPR (Sep 11, 2008)

Great buck.  Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep... great buck!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome buck!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 11, 2008)

Good looking buck.  Tell your buddy congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Cletus T. (Sep 12, 2008)

Ding-Dong....the King is dead!!  That is a big time buck!

Tell your buddy congrats from Cletus T.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 12, 2008)

choooo  !!! thats a fine buck...come on Oct 9th...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 13, 2008)

YEP...very nice buck!


----------



## T_LAND (Sep 13, 2008)

nice one !!!!


----------



## jones (Sep 13, 2008)

*big buck*

OMG!! Sad Daddy is dead!


----------



## hunter nathan (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks people i have told him and he thanks yall for the congrats


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Buck.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 14, 2008)

ReDONKulous!


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 14, 2008)

absolute freak right there.


----------



## shkeeling (Sep 14, 2008)

*Wow*

Grow em big in Kentucky


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 14, 2008)

What a 10 pointer!!!


----------



## headhunter 07 (Sep 14, 2008)

ryanwhit said:


> What a 10 pointer!!!



looks like a main frame 12 with a few kickers to me, maybe 14 or 15 scorable points!


----------



## bany (Sep 14, 2008)

Good Grief!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter nathan (Sep 14, 2008)

ryanwhit said:


> What a 10 pointer!!!





thats not a 10 pt its a 17pt


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 14, 2008)

hunter nathan said:


> thats not a 10 pt its a 17pt



looks like a mainframe 10 w/ kickers from here.  heckuva deer!!!


----------



## Rangerboats (Sep 15, 2008)

What County?


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Mitch (Sep 15, 2008)

freakin monster, good job bro


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats a Hoss!!


----------



## JH300 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fine looking deer


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

thats a nice deer right there!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 16, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh my, what a MONSTER!

That's a buck of a lifetime!


----------



## straitshooter (Sep 17, 2008)

that right there is what dreams are made of!


----------



## tbonestep (Sep 18, 2008)

Holy Testicle Tuesday!!!!


----------



## kevincox (Sep 19, 2008)

Monster!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 22, 2008)

Super Wow. That's A Hoss


----------



## Big Timber (Sep 23, 2008)

w    o     w!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

